
RaspberryPi Featured on UK Postage Stamp - MagicPropmaker
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/raspberry-pi-immortalized-on-stamp,39196.html
======
Koshkin
The Arduino being even more popular, the Italians could do the same. (Posting
from an Odroid N2.)

------
bjornlouser
They even put the little under voltage lightning bolt icon that's always
popping up, cool!

------
andai
>immortalized

>limited edition

